# Bed rails for king-sized bed?



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find these? I've been looking and looking, but they all seem to be up to queen-sized only.







:

DS is almost 7 months old. DH and I both love co-sleeping, but he (DS, not DH) rolled off the bed the other day (he was fine). So we feel like rails would be the safest thing for when he's not sleeping between us. Our solution right now, when one of us is not there, is to put him in his co-sleeper, but he's pretty much outgrown it.

I've checked out the pillow-bolster things, but they seem SO pricey.


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

Can you push the bed up against a wall? That's what we did. After we added a queen next to the king, though, it was a long trip from the wall spot to the edge!


----------



## bebe72 (Dec 31, 2006)

You would laugh if you saw ours. In my opinion, the short bedrails make it almost more unsafe for young children as they can flip over the top giving them a higher distance to fall. My husband made some for our king size bed, that stand about 2.5 feet high. They are not pretty, but they have done the job. It looks like a king sized crib.







On our other bed, where I sleep with the baby my husband added to the height and width of a store bedrail, using metal poles extentions and I sewed the fabric cover using a similar nylon and mesh. We looked and looked for something to buy, but there was nothing. I really wish they would make something like this for people that sleep with their babies. I guess that it probably would not meet the "safety guidelines" since cosleeping is not recommended by the "experts".


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, we really can't put the bed against a wall ... our room is so tightly packed with stuff (the bed, two dressers, etc.) that there's no other way to configure it.

My DH is pretty handy ... maybe he can make a bedrail himself. I didn't even think of that


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebe72* 
You would laugh if you saw ours. In my opinion, the short bedrails make it almost more unsafe for young children as they can flip over the top giving them a higher distance to fall. My husband made some for our king size bed, that stand about 2.5 feet high. They are not pretty, but they have done the job. It looks like a king sized crib.







On our other bed, where I sleep with the baby my husband added to the height and width of a store bedrail, using metal poles extentions and I sewed the fabric cover using a similar nylon and mesh. We looked and looked for something to buy, but there was nothing. I really wish they would make something like this for people that sleep with their babies. I guess that it probably would not meet the "safety guidelines" since cosleeping is not recommended by the "experts".

That sounds great - could you post a picture of it?

(I actually told DH a long time ago that he could make some for co-sleepers as a 'home business' idea, but you're right, the liability would be SO huge there is no way we'd ever, ever do it. Too bad it has to be that way, though)


----------



## mnpetnurse (Dec 2, 2005)

I am confused...

Bedrails are standard heights(how high above mattress) and lengths (head of bed to foot of bed). King beds are standard length (from head to toe), right? Why wouldn't any modern bedrail work?

We have one designed for extra tall (pillow top) mattresses that we got at K-Mart or Target 3 years ago. The length is standard though, it covers about 2/3 of the side of the bed from the head to the foot. The bottom 1/3 (closest to our feet) is open. I guess you could buy an additional rail and have 2 going tandem down each side of the bed for a total of 4 on your bed?

Locally here people have suggested making your own version of the "humanity bed" roll thingy by rolling up a blanket or similar to make a bolster and then sewing a cover for it. Then attach that to a sheet or blanket to go over the top of the bed.

Now I can't remember if anyone suggested putting your mattress and box spring on the floor until your babe can learn how to get off the safe way? Then you can put pillows or blankets on the floor next to bed during nap time in case of a fall.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

I think that Target has the biggest rails that I've seen. We also made our room just one big bed with a king + an extra long twin


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

:
Or a Cal King, too?







:


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnpetnurse* 
Bedrails are standard heights(how high above mattress) and lengths (head of bed to foot of bed). King beds are standard length (from head to toe), right? Why wouldn't any modern bedrail work?

I'm not sure ... but every bedrail I've seen says for twin, full or queen-sized beds!

Quote:

Now I can't remember if anyone suggested putting your mattress and box spring on the floor until your babe can learn how to get off the safe way? Then you can put pillows or blankets on the floor next to bed during nap time in case of a fall.[
I ran this by DH ... he said no way.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i havent seen any for king sized beds either, what we do is just put pillows on the side when she isnt sleeping between us and we wake up if she wakes up and starts crawling around because at this point the first thing she does is try to pull down the sheets so she can nurse. I dont know what we are going to do when that changes.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been wondering about that, too. We've got a king-sized bed with no room to push up against a wall, and we don't want to put the bed on the floor, either. And I'm not crafty enough to make a bed roll, so we will probably be buying one. Which of the fancy bed rolls do people prefer?


----------



## PTmorgan (Oct 23, 2007)

We have a king-sized bed, and DS is 5 months old. I've been worried sick about him rolling out of bed once he is more mobile. I've introduced the idea of putting the mattress on the floor to DH - got a neutral response.

I've been looking for rails for king-sized beds too, but haven't found any yet. Does anyone have any ideas for this?

My best bet is to put the mattress (and probably boxspring) on the floor if DH agrees.


----------



## kandcy (Aug 10, 2007)

I fund a bedrail at babies R us for $20 that fits our king size bed (it fits any size bed). It's not that long, but it works just fine for us! I also put pillows on the floor in case the baby decides to climb over the rail.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kandcy* 
I fund a bedrail at babies R us for $20 that fits our king size bed (it fits any size bed). It's not that long, but it works just fine for us! I also put pillows on the floor in case the baby decides to climb over the rail.

which one?


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

We put the bed on the floor for a while, but the best thing we found was to use buckwheat hull pillows and surround dd. Buckwheat Hull pillows are kind of like sandbags, and for us did the trick to keep dd in the bed. She wasn't that mobile, though.

The other FANTASTIC use for those pillows are to put them behind your back when you are laying down to breastfeed. They offer a lot of support!


----------



## amyescott (Mar 13, 2007)

We finally ended up putting our king mattress on the floor, and honestly, it has not been that big a deal at all. I thought it would drive me crazy, but it doesn't bother me at all. And it sure is nice to know my 9 month old is safe, even if I am not there. I also have an almost 3 year old, so I can't always be around the bed when she is sleeping. I really recommend placing the mattress on the floor, it seems to be the safest way!


----------



## kandcy (Aug 10, 2007)

The bed rail I found at babies r us is from "especially for baby" here's the link:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2309634


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kandcy* 
The bed rail I found at babies r us is from "especially for baby" here's the link:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2309634

Thank you so much for sending this link. Now I just need to find someone selling, so I keep to my goal of not buying new stuff.


----------

